# Weight watchers pro points..can anyone help please?



## tilly-maggie

Hi everyone, I'm just wondering if anyone knows how the pro points system works and how many points I'm allowed a day. I have put on loads of weight and need to loose 5st. If anyone could explain to me how to work out pro points for food and how much I'm allowed a day I would be really greatful. I can't get to classes as I live on £75 a month and just can't afford it.
I'm 29, 5ft 1 and 14st 9 if anyone could work that out for me. Thankyou :flower:


----------



## Vickie

I'm afraid I can't help you as the new points system is very hard to work out and I've been unable to find a formula for it online :( Hope one of the others can help you!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi.

I'm really sorry but I don't have a calculator.

If you pop on to the Weight Watchers forum (it is free to use) and ask in the New Community section, someone should work it out for you.


----------

